# G 0619 Mods



## rdfoster (May 14, 2014)

Here are a mod to my G 0619.


Simple spindle stop


----------



## RVJimD (May 23, 2015)

Rd,

Thanks for the picture.  I know this is a pretty old post but has anyone else got pictures of spindle stops for a grizzly mill?  I need to make about 100 parts with a .080" deep pocket and a stop would be quite useful.  I have the G0759/G0704 mill.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Navy Chief (May 26, 2015)

RVJimD said:


> Rd,
> 
> Thanks for the picture.  I know this is a pretty old post but has anyone else got pictures of spindle stops for a grizzly mill?  I need to make about 100 parts with a .080" deep pocket and a stop would be quite useful.  I have the G0759/G0704 mill.
> 
> ...



Check in this thread for a slick solution that darkzero came up with for a stop, I will be replicating this on my G0755 in the near future to replace the semi-useless stop that comes on it.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/dro-z-axis-quill-or-head.34750/


----------



## RVJimD (May 26, 2015)

Thanks, I saw that, even commented on it and then forgot all about It!  That does look like a very nice stop.

Jim


----------

